# Timing Chain kit



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

My timing chain assembly needs fixing and I need to know what I may need for parts.

Does a timing chain kit contain everything I should need to fix my problem? (My problem being a rattle that gets louder as the car gets warmer.)

I can get a timing chain kit online for about $110 US. The parts include: timing chain, cam sprocket, crank sprocket, LH and RH chain guides, tensioner, tensioner gasket, front crank seal, and 2 timing cover o-rings.

Would I need any other parts?


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Something seems wrong here. If I order this should I expect the kit and not part of it? Seems like they made a boo-boo...

When I click on the buy button I am buying the kit right??


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmph... they cancelled my order. Gave me some BS about my credit card info being wrong.

I emailed them back asking if I can still have the kit for the price I ordered it at. I offered to find a method of payment that works for them.

Funny thing is, they changed the price the next day.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Looks like the cheap price was for the signle guide rail and the $108 is for the entire kit. Notice they didn't update the list price. May want to find someplace else to buy, that place looks like they are not that bright.


Found a similar one here for $107.61


Kit contains the following: timing chain, cam sprocket, crank sprocket, LH and RH chain guides, tensioner, tensioner gasket, front crank seal, and 2 timing cover o-rings. Timing cover gaskets are not used on this appplication; use the appropriate liquid gasket sealant instead.


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Well... my point was that the part number listed was for the whole kit. When I click on BUY it should mean I'm buying the kit for the specified price. Notice how the price was changed. They made the mistake and I think they should honor the price. Or at least be honest and tell me they screwed up. Honesty would have been nice, or maybe a slight discount.

Thanks for the link. But it seems that although it's a different website, it's the same company. The menu system to find parts is identical, and the prices are now the same as well. The only difference other than the main page is the color of the menu system. See for yourself.

http://www.autopartsgo.com/ 

http://www.nissanpartstore.com/ 

Select the same Nissan at both sites and you'll see what I mean.


Anyone know of any Cdn dealers that have good prices?


----------



## fastwaytech (Sep 13, 2003)

it looks like a fair deal to me.........so they messed up on the price, big deal.

just buy it and quit wasting everyone's time


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Here I go again, wasting peoples' time. I thought maybe people would like to know that this online retailer likes to lie to it's customers when it screws up. I still haven't received a response back, which means they're probably ignoring me.

I also work in the retail business and when we screw up on a price, the customer gets the item for that price. And if the item is under a certain price, it's FREE!! Most places I can think of have the same policy.

Anyone know of any good Cdn dealers that have good prices?

PS. fastwaytech - if you're reading this you're wasting your own time as you already know what this thread is about.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Glad to see someone's man enough to admit their mistakes. Welcome aboard fastway.


----------



## fastwaytech (Sep 13, 2003)

sorry I was an ass, that post was uncool. won't happen again. 

thanks for letting us know about the situation, I think my Sentra has the bad chain guide too...


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

don't take tat crap from him fastwaytech but what vendor was it exactly


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

A worthless post. You need to racecargo away.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

i second that. racecargo that was rather unkind and meaningless.


----------

